# Questions for those who own Humminbird Fish Finders



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I own a 190c and have always use the "Fish ID" (where it shows the little fish)...I am wondering will I have better sensitivity if I switched that off and just use the arcs like on other brands' fish finder. So far it has always been accurate and sensitive enough to pick up tree branches on sunken trees or under water grasses. Every where it has shown fish, I have caught them whether bluegills, bass, or crappies and where it does not show fish, I do not catch anything. Just got to thinking over this with the up coming fishing season. 

Any inputs from those in the know will be appreciated.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Most people turn the Fish ID off, because it will show junk in the water as fish too, where as the arcs will be fish and junk will just be blobs.

But, if you're used to it, and have confidence in it, then by all means why switch?

Confidence and a positive attitude is the biggest factor in being successful on the water in my opinion. Do what works for YOU.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a 586c and I leave the fish ID on and turn the sensitivity up all the way. I can still see the bait balls and vertical tree's of smelt while out in Erie. The reason why I leave it on is to get a better idea of the fish depth. If I'm catching junk, especially in late summer, I just move. Usually further east;-)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you for the responses! I may it on a couple trips and see how it goes. I will post whatever result I get whether good or bad.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I myself like the arcs for all the reasons juls mentioned as well as the confidence issue. Along with the fact that the arc can give definition in the intensity of the arc along with the mood of the fish. Neutral, chasing etc. I can also determine fish species based on the color of the return. Not sure if your unit has color but that is pretty helpful

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

ErieRider said:


> I myself like the arcs for all the reasons juls mentioned as well as the confidence issue. Along with the fact that the arc can give definition in the intensity of the arc along with the mood of the fish. Neutral, chasing etc. I can also determine fish species based on the color of the return. Not sure if your unit has color but that is pretty helpful
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What should I be looking for to determine species, and mood of fish??


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

On a color screen depending on the palette you will look for brighter yellow on my pallette.
As far as mood you will see the fish rise in the screen history which would indicate a feeding fish. Sometimes you will see fish in bait balls, hugging bottom etc which obviously indicates active feeding. 
Helps determine if they need the bait right in their faces just above etc. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

